# Most Impressive Hand Carved Octagonal Wa



## Dave Martell (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## RDalman (Aug 1, 2018)

Awesome like a lot. Got these pics sent by Laban, a older handcarving gent the other day. Carved elk antler (I made the damasteel blade)

https://imgur.com/a/ruongKV


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 1, 2018)

Very nice, I just wish he had included the really interesting part - drilling the dang thing 

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 6, 2018)

RDalman said:


> Awesome like a lot. Got these pics sent by Laban, a older handcarving gent the other day. Carved elk antler (I made the damasteel blade)
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/ruongKV




Nice!


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 6, 2018)

apicius9 said:


> Very nice, I just wish he had included the really interesting part - drilling the dang thing
> 
> Stefan




Hahahahahahaha!!


----------



## merlijny2k (Sep 2, 2018)

Holy Cow. I only have the faintest understanding of how he may have done it but that appears to have takens several full days work if not somewhere between one and two weeks. That is really admirable dedication to a knife project.


----------



## RDalman (Sep 2, 2018)

merlijny2k said:


> Holy Cow. I only have the faintest understanding of how he may have done it but that appears to have takens several full days work if not somewhere between one and two weeks. That is really admirable dedication to a knife project.


Right!? I ended up getting it for myself  I made a post on instagram and the last video there if you swipe is on how he does it. draw and cut 
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bmkj6C5AoKb/?taken-by=dalmanknives


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Sep 2, 2018)

Hi Robin - Saw this on your instagram - great to see it here. That artist is amazing ... seriously hope those skills are being passed along to other folks who will carry on such incredible art. Was thinking a lot about Sweden yesterday as I prep'd dinner with this amazing Thor (damasteel) gyuto "someone" was willing to make for me!


----------



## JBroida (Sep 2, 2018)

I got to see some of these in person the other day... really cool. Not as nicely finished as they appear in the video, but that could have just been the few that I saw (that were a bit more designed and not quite the standard type)


----------



## Kozuka (Sep 3, 2018)

Someone would call it woodworking. I call it art. Great stuff!


----------



## merlijny2k (Sep 3, 2018)

Thanks Robin! Very interesting to see. Reminds me of some carved whale tooths I once saw for sale on a fleamarket in Antwerp. Used to be a sailors timepass back when they still cought whales. Wasn't even expensive 15 euro's or so. Didn't buy it. Always regretted not getting it.


----------



## Dendrobatez (Sep 29, 2018)

I made my first couple wa handles with a plane like that, I generally use brass or nickel ferrules now though. I love watching Craftsman work though and seeing how easy they make their job look


----------

